# spielt jemand Travian?



## Cazor (4. Juli 2010)

Moin,

damit ich während der Arbeit nicht immerzu nur hier rumhänge habe ich Travian begonnen.
Ich spiele in Welt 7 (glaub ich..). 
Zockt das noch jemand? 
Wenn ja, mein Schutz läuft aus und ich suche ne Allianz, der ich beitreten kann.
Ich hänge bei -16/-226 rum und werkel an meinem Dorf.
Momentan bin ich noch blutiger Noob und weiß gar nicht recht, was ich da tu aber ich glaub, das wird..


----------

